# Race at Medora Avenue Raceway in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race at Medora Avenue Raceway in Portage In. On May 18 th*

I will be having a race Friday May 18.Doors open at 7pm till ?We will race the usual tjet and afx classes.Also that week my wife is out of town so if anybody needs some test and tune time on my track just LMK ahead of time and you can come by from 7-10 in the evening,this will be the last warm up before the Benifit race.There will be no charge for Fridays race but you guys have to let me win 1 race because it will be my 51st birthday.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Woot Hoo a brithday party and racing, on a Friday night I'm in. Can we get some testing done that night too?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Woot Hoo a brithday party and racing, on a Friday night I'm in. Can we get some testing done that night too?


Sure thing and you could come by mon-Thursday for test and tune just LMK


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race on may 18*

Bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up who's in for the Friday race


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be there Friday.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm in. Fair warning.

Al:dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be there, I hope if I don't get lost.
Ed:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i wont get there til 8 pm im working hobby shop til 7


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool,nice casual race,possible slight intoxication.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i wont get there til 8 pm im working hobby shop til 7


Get there when you can,going to have some practice time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Woot Hoo a brithday party and racing, on a Friday night I'm in. Can we get some testing done that night too?


Yep lot o practice


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just cleaned the track.Nice


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be heading over to bother you guys. gotta finish cutting this solar cover on the pool first. Damn water is already 74*, woohoo


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Happy birthday Brownie my pal ! :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rick. You guys have fun with out me. I got my boots on and going dancing. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks again, Rick. OK, you won on your birthday, but you know we didn't 'let you win'....LOL.

Eight racers attended including a first-timer, Max. 

Rick smoked us all in Fat Tire and the very cool AFX Willys IROC class. 
Only two feet separated Rick and I at the end of Skinny tire class. We couldn't have you sweep, Rick. Great racing as usual! :thumbsup:

Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys,I would have been happy winning one!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I heard there was some close racing last night. Hope to see you guys at Al's. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a great time Rick, lots of fun. I learned alot and need to work on my cars some more to keep up with guys.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races c*

had fun last night ty u rick 4 a good time see u guys at hobby shop next fri night:thumbsup:


----------

